# What is valves under edge of R-Vision hybrid?



## Camping4Justin (Jul 23, 2016)

They have handles behind them like shut off valves. Previous owners didn't know amass I can't find online or in manual. Help? I want to know what everything is for. .


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2016)

Handles for the sewage and gray tank drains
??


----------



## Camping4Justin (Jul 25, 2016)

I took picture of them but can't figure out how to upload them. Any ideas?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2016)

LOL camping Justin Cindy one of the administrators is trying to help me now how to post a picture  I do know you go to the icon right beside the smiley face to do it.  i will just have to get a grand-kid to help me


----------

